# "Dislocated" Oscar Jaw



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Gday. While my pair of oscars have been going through the rigours of courtship, jawlocking has played a big part. Today whilst I was feeding the pair, I noticed that one of their jaws wasnt looking quite right. It seems that the lower jaw has been pushed over to the left. Instead of the lower jaw fitting under the upper, one side of the lower jaw is outside the upper. He is still feeding fine, even large food like prawns etc (he is about 7" long). It almost looks as if he just needs to fully open his jaw and pop it back in. Anyone else been in a similar situation? Chances of it popping back in?

Thanks everyone.

P.S, I didnt put this in the Cichlid forums as this doesnt just apply to cichlids :wink:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The worst thing I know to have in an aquarium is a fish as ugly as an oscar, and to have its jaw broken too. I have five adult oscars and this has never happened, but in the aquatics I often see fish like this. The lfs man usually says that we had to seperate it from another because they fight alot, and yesterday I saw an oscar that had its jaw crippled by a pair of Jaguar cichlids. 
Your oscars sound pritty agressive, mabye they're not male and female and they're two males. or mabye they are just a really frisky pair. What ever it is, I don't think your oscar will ever have its jaw the same as it has, though it will heal up slightly. Sorry  .


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

And P.S. what fish do you know that jaw lock and break each others jaws other than cichlids?


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a pair that the male has his jaw the same way and he has been that way for tree years after I fed a fish that was bigger than his mouth and the others at the time were trying to get it from him. All will be alright. R.


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, my Oscars are very placid, until they do their jaw locking. Im pretty sure they are a pair, they have been hanging out together, and cleaning of this big rock, and showing courting behavior, just like my convicts used to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Cichlid Man - Oscars aren't ugly....I think they're adorable! 

anywho
i dont haver any ideas about the dislocated jaw, but if it's like a snake maybe all it has to do is take a big yawn? im sure it will be oay if it's eating alright. just might look a little funny :wink:


----------

